# Cam Timing Marks PSE Stinger



## Nick JD (Aug 30, 2011)

Bump! Anyone tuned one of these bows?


----------



## Nick JD (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok - then can anyone give me some pointers and or tell me if I'm going to be tuning it wrong? 

Here's my guesses: 

1.) the three marks must be ranges of "in tune" for the two string posts ie. the bottom two marks are tuning for the "o" post and the top two marks are tuning for the "-" post, hence the 3 marks, rather than 2 on other bows.

2.) if I align the cable by twisting the string and/or changing the posts until the cable is aligned with the CENTER mark, I'll either be tuned high for one setting, or low for the other ... either way, I'll be as close as I can get without knowing what the marks correspond to.

3.) with this bow having sold so many units worldwide, how come no documentation has been published by PSE? Not really loving PSE at the moment! 

4.) would I bet better to just buy a Hoyt?

Help a fellow archer out fellas!


----------



## darton3d (Oct 16, 2009)

I bought my son a Chaos one cam a few months ago, it has this same cam. The manual says "this line is for reference only and is meant to give approximate orientation only and may vary between bow models." How utterly useless is that?! Since he needed the shortest draw lenght possible, I use the mark that would position the cam for that and use it to make sure nothing is moving.


----------



## Nick JD (Aug 30, 2011)

I called up a store over here and was told to aim for the middle mark - and that it's not critical to nock travel (which I s'pose is what I'm basically trying to avoid). At this stage I'm just going to play around with twisting the string and cable until it shoots okay through paper. Probably wear out my club's bowpress... 

PSE could do a little more to retain their customers in the product support scene! 

Cheers.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

Yes sir, it should line-up with the middle mark if you're on the "." post and the bow at peak weight. If you back the lbs off, the cable may move off that line. Don't worry about that, just tune from there.


----------

